# Is anything in the alley fishable



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like I may have this Thursday and Friday to head to the alley. Please please please somebody tell me that steelhead water up there somewhere will be fishable. Maybe the only steel trip I get this year and I am hoping something is fishable.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Tribs if they dont freeze. How can you not get another trip by end of april? Thats a lot of time.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Wife in college, 2 kids, work, blah, blah blah. You know the usual stuff. Just can't get time away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Tribs if they dont freeze. How can you not get another trip by end of april? Thats a lot of time.



Do you know if tribs are frozen now? Or how I could find out?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Tribs if they dont freeze. How can you not get another trip by end of april? Thats a lot of time.



...and the alley is 2 1/2 hours from home. Sounds like a sad song I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Could probably count on smaller tribs being ok. Would know more Thursday morning, right now everything is on its way down. I wouldnt count on the Grand for thursday, not sure about the rest of em.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The tribs are going to ice up fast with these temps and lots of lake effect snow expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

The V is high and muddy


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I would not anticipate anything fishing...


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Drove over the V tonight & even at 1,000 cfs river had ice forming & beginning. Fishing doesn't look good with the upcoming forecast saying highs only in the teens for 4 straight days and 2 days of temps near zero for the low.....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

hey, wow! An entire page without it turning into a naturalist debate! Mdoggs and co...whatdya think? Anything fishable by the good lord's standards?


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol

Id like to get out this weekend for some frozen eyelets and iced line lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ain't gonna happen imo.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lowhole4trowt said:


> hey, wow! An entire page without it turning into a naturalist debate! Mdoggs and co...whatdya think? Anything fishable by the good lord's standards?


Hahaha yea leats keep the high and might flyfing im gods greatest to steel off one thread at least.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Plan on later this month to march man it aint happening any time soon.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Going to need an auger to catch steel soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry Wannab. I highly doubt it's going to work for you this week. It's really cold and ice is forming quick even with rivers on the drop. I fished a small river on the west side yesterday as I figured it was my last chance for about a week. Only about 4" of visibility and a lot of slush at about 3:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

With this weather, you'll be freezing guides up on every cast _even with chapstick_.
That's providing you can find open water.
Cuyahoga _might_ still have some stuff open, but it's too friggin cold for me.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I ATTEMPTED to get out yesterday around noon on the Chagrin. Treated my line and guides and still was a frozen rope after the 5th cast. The slush in the Chagrin is more like an ice flow. Haven't looked today but I am waiving the white flag for the foreseeable future. SUCKS!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Well ill say it. Bring on the ice! Steel thru the ice is way more of a challenge. Not to mention the truest form of winter fishing.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Well ill say it. Bring on the ice! Steel thru the ice is way more of a challenge. Not to mention the truest form of winter fishing.


I was just thinking the same thing Jay, how is Fairport Harbor looking for ice? I am going to try ice fishing there this year.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Have only tried ice fishing for steel a few times. It was a blast though. Plan on trying it again. Can you swing streamers through the ice? " sorry. Couldn't help myself"


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Archer4life said:


> Have only tried ice fishing for steel a few times. It was a blast though. Plan on trying it again. Can you swing streamers through the ice? " sorry. Couldn't help myself"


Make sure you handle it properly too while bringing it up through the hole.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Be careful guys. If its to big for the hole show a little patience. It will eventually go.... then you can celebrate your catch properly!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Gonna go look in couple min. Yesterday was almost all locked up.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

A day changes a lot. Looks like deadliest catch now. Angry lake harbor is waves of slush and ice with freezing spray.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update! This will be my first year trying for chrome thru the ice so if anyone has any advice feel free to chime in.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Stick with me then. I love it


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Even the Cuyahoga was slushing over yesterday.
You don't see that too often.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Harbor is wide open today but there is a massive ice mass outside the harbor. Grand is locked up pretty well.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

So why did the Grand spike back up overnight? As cold as it is, I dont see it being snow melt whats going on? lol


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That was me drilling auger holes, sorry about that. 

On a serious note I hope it is getting locked up and frozen so I can try winter steel ice fishing.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Stick with me then. I love it


Gotta meet up with you one of these days so I can learn some things.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Bigjoe said:


> Gotta meet up with you one of these days so I can learn some things.


Lol looking like feb or march now. Even if it warmed up the river will be a mess for a while.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

racetech said:


> So why did the Grand spike back up overnight? As cold as it is, I dont see it being snow melt whats going on? lol



When it gets icy the gauges get all screwed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea i've seen that before. But it looks more like a actual rise, and now falling again. Not eratic like ice interference. Maybe your right though.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The gauges freeze on there own to at times. From what I could see today the river was up even with ice. So you figure it may flow faster under the ice since it cant go up due to the ice itself. The flow could be faster then with the same water amount.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> hey, wow! An entire page without it turning into a naturalist debate! Mdoggs and co...whatdya think? Anything fishable by the good lord's standards?


Sure...if you're into using bobbers. But I gave those up at age 8.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

mdogs444 said:


> Sure...if you're into using bobbers. But I gave those up at age 8.


Interesting, you must only be 10 years old then? Pretty well read for a middle schooler.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> Interesting, you must only be 10 years old then? Pretty well read for a middle schooler.


Ask snide question, receive snide response.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

FYI, best cold water float...err strike indicator out there. Extremely visible in slush. You'll catch 'em with this guy


----------

